# California---Stanislaus County Fair's Upcoming Events



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

*California---Stanislaus County Fair's Upcoming Events 2005*

Here is a link to the Stanislaus County Fairgrounds complete 2005 schedule including tractors shows, pulls, car shows, etc:

http://www.stancofair.com/currentevents.html


----------

